# Mt. Breeze and Avonlea Havanese



## aptdog (Apr 14, 2008)

I am new to this forum. Does anyone have any experiences (good or bad) with Mt. Breeze or Avonlea Havanese? From the looks of it both do not mention anything about specific health tests done on their breeding stock. Mt Breeze has puppies available right now and Avonlea will have puppies soon. I am planning to get a havanese soon so both will be fine. My last dog was from a rescue so I didn't really had to ask about tests. A friend of a co-worker of mine got her havanese frm Avonlea and she is happy with the breeder, but I thought all reputable breeders would mention on their website the various tests done on their dogs. Any advice or comments will be great.

Thanks...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Make sure you see those health testing certificates or check out the OFA/CERF info on the OFA website!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also agree- health testing is a must, this is going to be your best friend for hopefully the next 15 years!

Also-welcome to the forum!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd contact them directly and ask what testing they do on their dogs. Also, be sure to get the full registered names of the parents to be able to check the results at offa.org

BTW~ Welcome aboard!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey! WELCOME to THE FORUM!:wave:

This is a great place for info and some laughs! We LOVE, LOVE, LOVE our Havs!

Where is that breeder located?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Avonlea is my most favorite place in the world!!!! she is my breeder and is where I got all three of mine and have helped orchestrate 4 other placements from there. If you have questions regarding the testing, please email Phyllis, she will tell you all that you need to know!! I promise! 
Good Luck - and if you decide on on Avonlea pup, tell her Laurie sent ya!!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

We were going to get a puppy from Avonlea, but the timing wasn't right for this litter. But we had intended to use Phyllis/Avonlea (per Laurie's recommendation). I've emailed with Phyllis and she is very sweet. (when in doubt: heed Laurie's advice)


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've emailed Mt Breeze before and also have seen Mt Breeze dogs at dog shows in Harrisburg. They are gorgeous!! And I believe Sandra Moyer does do all the recommended Health Testing. Just email her, she'll answer all your questions.


----------



## aptdog (Apr 14, 2008)

Laurie, do you know if Phyllis tests and shows her dogs? You must be really happy with her to get three from her. Did you get all three at the same time?!?!?! Must be soooo much fun at your house.

jillnors2, did you end up getting your hav from Mt. Breeze?

Thanks for everyone's input. I'm new to this and really appreciate all your help.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I was first looking fora Hav, I contacted both of them, but he timing was off.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I see Sandy at the shows and am almost positive she does all the testing. She is a very nice person and has beautiful dogs. She was also very helpful when I was showing Scudder. My friend is getting her 2nd show dog from Sandy.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I did not get a Havanese from Mt breeze, I ended up getting a rescue but I may get another Hav and I would go to Mt Breeze. Like I said, her dogs are gorgeous and completely health tested.

Linda-Is your friend getting a Cinco pup? That's Sandy's dog that has done a lot of winning and who I think is just gorgeous


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Did anyone here ended up getting a puppy from her here? I have contacted her and she is very nice! Her dogs are gorgeous and Health Tested!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If I wanted another Hav, I wouldn't hesitate calling Sandy of Mt breeze. I saw her at the Baer and cerf clinic so I know she's activily testing her dogs.


----------



## suzannemac (Aug 17, 2010)

*Good experience with Avonlea*

I got Riley in Feb 2010 from Avonlea ... good experience with the breeder and wonderful experience with Riley, the neighborhood Joy Boy.  She does health testing. She is located in Chester County PA (near MD and DE state lines meet -- not far from Newark, DE).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, your Riley is just gorgeous!!! Like I posted before, all three of mine are from Avonlea - I just love her.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have met Sandy at several different dog shows. I have also been out with her socially. She knows alot about Havanese and she is a very sincere person. Her dogs are beautiful and I am sure she would answer any questions that you have about Health Hx. It is good to know at least two generations of Health Hx for both the sire and dam of the pup.
Pam


----------



## Nirzhar Kar (Dec 24, 2016)

Where is a avonlea located. How far from north jersey? And how much are the pups?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nirzhar Kar said:


> Where is a avonlea located. How far from north jersey? And how much are the pups?


These posts are from at least 6 years ago...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep, this thread was created almost 9 years ago. Better to start a new one.


----------

